# Police Looking For Mass. Man After Shots Fired At Mall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Man Considered Armed, Dangerous _

*NASHUA, N.H. -- *Police were looking for a Massachusetts man after shots were fired at the Pheasant Lane Mall in Nashua Wednesday night.
Police said no one was hurt, but they were trying to find Arthur Kousounadis, 57, of Lowell. They said he should be considered armed and dangerous.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man Charged With Firing Gun At Ex-Wife In Parking Lot*

*Police: Man Said He Was Trying To Scare Ex-Wife*

*Video: *Police Say Shot Could Have Been Dangerous

*NASHUA, N.H. -- *A Massachusetts man accused of firing a gun at his ex-wife in a mall parking lot appeared in a Nashua courtroom Friday.

Arthur Kousounadis, 57, of Lowell, Mass., was charged with attempted first-degree assault and violating a restraining order. Police said that Kousounadis told them he was trying to scare his ex-wife by firing in her direction in a Pheasant Lane Mall parking lot on Wednesday.

"Her ex-husband contacted her, then asked to speak to her," Lt. Andrew Lavoie said. "She said she had nothing to say to him, and she saw him pull what she thought was a shotgun."

Police said Kousounadis purchased the gun two weeks ago. Investigators said he told them that he was angry that his ex-wife kicked him out of the house.

The woman told police that she started running when she saw the gun.

"The shot was at least fired on the same plane as her," Lavoie said. "We were able to tell, by recovering the round, that it was not fired up in the air randomly. It was fired in her direction."

Police said the slug was pulled from the side of a Macy's building.

Kousounadis turned himself in to police and confessed to the crime, police said. The shotgun and other items were recovered at a relative's house in Merrimack.

"You're talking the parking lot of the Pheasant Lane Mall," Lavoie said. "No people were directly involved, but the potential for people getting injured was incredible."

Kousounadis was ordered held on $100,000 cash bail.

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

